# Meat slicer



## kiska95 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi

Sorry if this topic has been threaded before but I am sure I noticed either Danny or Wade in a previous post suggest that the 3 essential accessories for Qing is ....................

1. A good thermometer; got a therma pen and a maverick ET-733

2. A Vac sealer; got one

3. A meat slicer - not got one????

I have seen a couple of German ones on Amazon but have heard some indifferent reviews. So other than an ex-butchers/deli slicer has anyone got any recommendations for a decent (electric) meat slicer????

Yeah Yeah "Sharp Knife" heard that one!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks


----------



## wade (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Brian

Yes you can buy a second hand slicer from a butcher but you need to be careful if you do. Often they are getting shot of them because they are simply too big and have gone for more compact models. My first slicer I bought was a 12" Berkel from a butcher - it cuts like a dream but it takes up so much space and takes two people to lift and move it













Slicer1.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 7, 2015






Berkel 12"

The one I use most now is my Buffalo 250 mm. I bought this new from NextDayCatering. They have a good selection there

http://www.nextdaycatering.co.uk/c-20900-slicers-graters.aspx

http://www.nextdaycatering.co.uk/p-38218-buffalo-commercial-meat-slicer-250mm.aspx

When selecting your slicer be sure to check how easy it is to take apart and clean after you have used it. The blade needs to be easily removable and also safe to remove - most professional grade slicers come with a removal tool so if you are buying one second hand make sure that it is still with the machine. You should also check out how heavy the parts are and how easy it is to take apart for cleaning before you decide on the model you are going to buy. The smaller domestic slicers designed for home use usually come fully apart and most of the food contact components are designed to fit in a dish washer. The professional ones dont.

Because of the difficulty to completely clean these machines between use, in professional food preparation establishments (in the UK at least) it is not permitted to slice raw meats (like bacon) and ready to eat foods (like cooked ham or cheese) on the same slicer.

I hope this helps

Wade


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm I see
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks

I was thinking of a Graef or Ritter at about half the price of the buffalo 250 but as they are "domestic" I worry that they wont hold up to slicing belly bacon etc. Most of these are 190mm bit like the buffalo light duty. Do you think they are a bit lightweight for what I need?

thanks

Brian


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello Brian.  I warned you we would help you spend money!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's not about the size of the blade.  In this case size really doesn't matter.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I am also looking to get a good slicer.  Don't like the one I have.  From my experience and research it's seems to be about gearing and the travel of the carriage.  Heck.  What I mean is do you want 4" slices of bacon or 10-12" slices?  Also if you push some of the "home use" models the blade will "give" causing uneven slices.  But seems if you take it easy and are in no hurry some of the "home use" models will work.  I am still looking for the commercial model with the turbo- charger attachment!  Go big or go home!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jun 21, 2015)

As Danny mentions, some of the domestic ones will do a good job too but may need a little more coaxing. For some things the travel will be a consideration however for things like streaky bacon you can slice it rolled so you can still get the long slices with a shorter carriage travel.

I first started with cheap Cookworks slicer which was fine for most things and I still use occasionally. http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4228211.htm

You are probably right to go for an inexpensive brand to begin with until you know how much you will use it. You just need to bare in mind that it could be superseded.


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks sound advice


----------



## smokewood (Jun 29, 2015)

Jeeze Wade, Couldn't you find one that took up the whole of your kitchen 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have something a bit like the cookworks model that Wade posted.  Like most things you have to weigh up how much you are going to use it, against the cost of the product, and if you are going to run it for any prolonged amount of time.  The one I have is rather slow, but because I do not do much slicing it's fit for my purpose.  If you are going to be doing a lot of slicing it is worth investing in a faster more robust machine that will save you money in the long run.  I suppose it's horses for courses.

Keep us posted


----------



## ianplant (Aug 3, 2015)

I have one of these :-  not had the opportunity to use it yet but had a cookworks before and had no problems with it


----------

